# Help with cold weather fuel problem ???



## LME1966 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have just returned from a 2500kms drive from Ripon - Odessa

My M/h is currently still in Odessa after suffering with contaminated diesel fuel. I know about diesel engines and also cold weather being a former continental truck driver.

Is there any way of tuning the Peugeot Boxer 1.9 TD, to run at low temperatures. As a point of reference I was at -10 ambient temperature when the vehicle died.

The manufacture says the vehicle should work at this degree of cold!!! WRONG...!!!

I am returning at the end of January, to hopefully fix the problem. ANY advice is welcome.

Many thanks, Lewis


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

there is no reason why it should not run might need big battery to start though.don't forget that a soon as it starts it warms up just make sure it has enough anti freeze

joe


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Mix White Spirit with the diesel, that will stop it waxing up if you had some UK diesel left in the tank.

About a 4 litres to 90 litre tank. That will protect down to -20 C, I had that happen with a new chassis-cab that I took to Sweden in winter.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I know in Northern States in USA they change to a winter diesel. I assume any country that regularly suffers extremes of cold would supply suitable fuel.
Then there is the addition of a percentage of petrol to the diesel tank to stop the fuel solidifying. But your probably aware of all this.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

How do you KNOW its contaminated fuel??

If it IS contaminated then a drain down is probably required


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

What engine oil are you using? It may not be suitable for very cold conditions. If you can blank off some of the radiator grille to help keep the engine at normal operating temperature, it may help a bit.


----------



## LME1966 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you to all for taking the time to reply.

A few additional points. I 'incorrectly' assumed that diesel supplied from a major filling station on the side of a motorway, would provide quality diesel. First mistake. After speaking with a number of truck drivers over there, the general understanding is that ALL diesel is of lower quality, throughout the entire country! The best option is to try to stick with shell branded or similar, which only reduces the risk.

There is no such phrase as 'winter diesel' which for a country that regular hits -20 to -25 in mid winter, is odd!

Experience has taught me when water has got into the fuel system. There is a familiar feeling from the engine and a distinctive colouring to exhaust when this starts.

I am planning on taking a couple of fuel filters, one to swap and a spare, as well as a set of injectors. probably wont need them, but if i take them with me, I can at least fit them if required.

I plan to drain the tank and refill before i start the engine work. I had some petrol mixed in, but that didnt help. So I am thinking I need to go for extreme-cold methods! Swap the petrol for higher octane products, as suggested above.

I had already upgraded to a Bosch high-rated cold crank battery, which never misses ,in addition to upgrading oil to fully synthetic and the coolant system was upgraded to expect -10, so the only real problems was poor fuel!

I did try to get some extra heat into the engine, in an effort to self-fix possible waxing, but once bad fuel has made its way through the system, there is little left but drain, clean and start again.

I suppose what I am left with is thanks to all for the input, I think I should have gone to an even greater degree of cold-proofing and avoided non-Shell...!!!

Hindsight is always 20/20 ...!!!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

If you have a steel fuel tank and leave the vehicle parked for a time with a near empty tank, then water will condense on the walls of tank. Freezing conditions will cause this water to block various bits of your engine as some gets carried through in the fuel.
Just ask BA, they had a 777 stop short at thief row from this problem.


----------

